# 2 Bees and a yellow Jacket?



## Hardrock (Mar 24, 2010)

These are from last fall. Still on the hunt for insects so these will have to do for now.
1.


2.


3.


http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj273/04svtmustang/?action=view&current=yellowjacket.jpg&newest=1


----------



## NateS (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice photos.  I was about to say...No fair....we don't have any insects out yet (or not many at least).  Can't wait for them all to come back out.  I'm doing our entire front flower bed with butterfly attracting plants this year so hopefully we get a lot.


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 25, 2010)

NateS said:


> Very nice photos. I was about to say...No fair....we don't have any insects out yet (or not many at least). Can't wait for them all to come back out. I'm doing our entire front flower bed with butterfly attracting plants this year so hopefully we get a lot.


 
Thats hillarious, I just told my wife we are going to homedepot and getting some flowers that attract the most insects.  Its funny how a macro lens can change your whole perspective on insects!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 25, 2010)

[quoteThats hillarious, I just told my wife we are going to homedepot and getting some flowers that attract the most insects. Its funny how a macro lens can change your whole perspective on insects! ][/quote]

Couldnt agree more. I usually try to avoid them. Now I go looking for them. Nice pictures


----------



## TheSolicitor (Mar 25, 2010)

God...I'm allergic to bees, and these give me the willies...that isn't to say, however, that they're not just outstanding, because they are!!!


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 25, 2010)

TheSolicitor said:


> God...I'm allergic to bees, and these give me the willies...that isn't to say, however, that they're not just outstanding, because they are!!!


 
I second your very thoughts!!


----------



## icassell (Mar 25, 2010)

Way cool!  I've been chasing the bees lately too, as they seem to be the predominant insect in my backyard these days.


----------



## sojourn (Mar 25, 2010)

Very nice photos! #1 has some incredible purples.

Your third image is a type of paper wasp, a more docile cousin to the pugnacious yellowjacket. They help rid your garden of soft-bodied insect pests and they like to nectar on the umbel flowers like carrot, parsnip and dill.

Yellowjackets are a huskier vespid with a much more neon yellow coloration and black markings. They attack with out much provocation and can sting and bite repeatedly.

I love taking wasp and bee photos, and I find, by and large, they are docile and unassuming creatures.


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 28, 2010)

the yellow jacket picture is amazing 
if you dont mind me asking what lens was that?


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 29, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> the yellow jacket picture is amazing
> if you dont mind me asking what lens was that?


 
All taken with Canon Rebel XT and Canon 100mm F2.8 macro. Thanks!


----------

